# "Kontakt 5 Virtual Output" port is missing



## Jaybee (Oct 8, 2018)

Trying to get some MIDI out of DM307 loops in Kontakt 5.8.1 using the "record MIDI to your DAW from standalone Kontakt" method outlined here: 



Despite following all steps I just don't have a "Kontakt 5 virtual output" port showing in my standalone. 

Any ideas how to activate it? Thx. DAW is Reaper 5.95 x64


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 8, 2018)

You don't need a virtual output port in standalone for this. In fact, in Reaper you can do this without running Kontakt standalone at all. The above video shows the procedure for Logic, which doesn't support receiving MIDI from plugins (AU v2 limitation). If you run VST in Reaper, it should be just fine. Just double-check "Send MIDI to outside world" options in Kontakt.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 8, 2018)

Bingo! ED, you are indeed correct.... 'Record MIDI output' does the trick... 

Cheers!


----------



## makesuru (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi,

I am having the same problem and cannot seem to get it to work. I am using Cubase 9.5 with Windows 10. I have ticked all the 'Send Midi to outside world' options in Kontakt but still no midi data being recorded.
I am missing something simple here?

Thanks.


----------

